# Anaemic 29 weeks pregnant



## Colette15 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi
I just found out that I am anaemic and have been put on 322mg iron tablets.
When I found out I was pregnant I was on folic acid 5mg and took a prenatal supplement. I was told by midwife and my consultants that all I needed was folic acid and vitamin D and as I had a good diet and was not necessary. I was happy to take a prenatal supplement but they made it seen like I would be over doing it.

My worry is maybe I wouldn't have been anaemic if I took a prenatal supplement.Also is baby and I missing out on other supplements.

When I spoke to my dietician last week she said I should be taking a prenatal supplement and have since started. I don't know why all health care professionals say different things.

Has anyone else just taken folic acid 5mg for the first 14 weeks with vitamin D and has continued  with just vitamin D.

Also can I take a prenatal supplement with iron with iron tablets. Will this be too much. Want to make sure I am doing everything right but keep getting different advice.

Thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 22, 2022)

Colette15 said:


> Hi
> I just found out that I am anaemic and have been put on 322mg iron tablets.
> When I found out I was pregnant I was on folic acid 5mg and took a prenatal supplement. I was told by midwife and my consultants that all I needed was folic acid and vitamin D and as I had a good diet and was not necessary. I was happy to take a prenatal supplement but they made it seen like I would be over doing it.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at this NHS link https://www.nhs.uk/pregnancy/keeping-well/vitamins-supplements-and-nutrition/ as you may find the information there but if you are still unsure check with your diabetic midwife.


----------



## Inka (Jul 22, 2022)

@Colette15 I took a pre-natal supplement during my last pregnancy but not all the way throug the other two. I was slightly anaemic in one of those pregnancies but not the other. So don’t blame yourself. I did nothing different yet my iron was fine in one but not the other.

Regarding whether you can take the pre-natal supplement alongside the iron tablets, it depends how much iron is in them. I’d check with your team just to be sure. Watch out for constipation (sorry if tmi). Late pregnancy is a risk time for it and the iron tablets can contribute a lot. Be prepared and check what you can take if you need anything, as well as drinking plenty and eating suitable foods, of course.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jul 22, 2022)

Ok the 332mg tablet there is only 65mg of elemental iron. How many are you supposed to be taking? Also the prenatal do they have vit c to help with the absorption? I have been anemic with all 4 of my pregnancies always in the later stages. I took my iron tablets every other day to help with side effects. It did bring my levels up fairly quickly but obviously you must check with your team.  Don’t blame yourself sometimes there is very little you can to to avoid anemia in pregnancy.


----------



## Colette15 (Jul 23, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You might want to look at this NHS link https://www.nhs.uk/pregnancy/keeping-well/vitamins-supplements-and-nutrition/ as you may find the information there but if you are still unsure check with your diabetic midwife.


Thank you all for your replies.  I am only taking one tablet a day. I spoke to a pharmacist who said taking the prenatal will be ok but will speak to my diabetes team too.  Where I take omprazole, 20mg, aspirin 150mg and now this Iron supplement it feels like quite a mix. I know I need to take all these tablets but sometimes it feels a lot. I have been reassured all is okay for Baby and won’t cause harm. I spread them out through the day so they don’t clash.

If you don’t mind me asking. What dosage was you on @Inka  and @EmmaL76 ? How did you find taking them and was it for a certain period or did you you take them until your babies were born.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 23, 2022)

I don’t remember the dose I had but I didn’t need iron all the way through. Typically you would take it for 4-6 weeks but your midwife or doctor will tell you how long to take it and you’ll be getting blood tests so they’ll keep and eye on your level.  I felt quite nauseated on them and the black poo and constipation is unpleasant but they worked quickly. Don’t drink tea or coffee when you take your iron (you can drink them a while later) and orange juice or other vitamin c is helpful for absorbing the iron. 

I take omeprazole because I’m on naproxen and find taking it in the evening helps with sleep as lying down can make any heartburn or reflux worse.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jul 24, 2022)

Colette15 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.  I am only taking one tablet a day. I spoke to a pharmacist who said taking the prenatal will be ok but will speak to my diabetes team too.  Where I take omprazole, 20mg, aspirin 150mg and now this Iron supplement it feels like quite a mix. I know I need to take all these tablets but sometimes it feels a lot. I have been reassured all is okay for Baby and won’t cause harm. I spread them out through the day so they don’t clash.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking. What dosage was you on @Inka  and @EmmaL76 ? How did you find taking them and was it for a certain period or did you you take them until your babies were born.


Good morning, hope you are well. I’ve always insisted on the ferrous fumarate not the sulphate, it’s a bit gentler. I also had the 325mg ones and took them every other day. From memory … my kids are mostly grown up now , I took them usually during the last trimester and usually after birth for a month or so. Xx


----------



## Inka (Jul 24, 2022)

Colette15 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.  I am only taking one tablet a day. I spoke to a pharmacist who said taking the prenatal will be ok but will speak to my diabetes team too.  Where I take omprazole, 20mg, aspirin 150mg and now this Iron supplement it feels like quite a mix. I know I need to take all these tablets but sometimes it feels a lot. I have been reassured all is okay for Baby and won’t cause harm. I spread them out through the day so they don’t clash.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking. What dosage was you on @Inka  and @EmmaL76 ? How did you find taking them and was it for a certain period or did you you take them until your babies were born.



I don’t remember the dose I took. I started off on a liquid iron that was more gentle, but it wasn’t strong enough so I was given tablets. If I recall correctly, I took them until my iron levels were ok (worked quite quickly) then I went back to the liquid iron as a precaution, but I don’t even think I took that for long. The tablets got my levels up and then my levels pretty much stayed there. My midwife described it as a boost up a step and said my iron levels had probably been at the lower end of normal, and the tablets just bumped that level up so that it stayed ok throughout pregnancy. I know I was in the 20s of weeks pregnancy but I don’t remember which week.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

I cant remember my dose either, they where big, and did make my poop black 

Took them until she was born and was so glad to get off them. 

Best way is to spread them out like you are, it is such a faff but will be worth it for baby


----------

